# Beginner interested in making pigeons a hobby questions. Located in Mass.



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello, my name's Ramiro and I live in Lynn, MA. 

A couple of days ago I went to the Topsfield Fair in Topsfield and I saw some really nice fancy pigeons on display. They really interested me and I've been doing some research on the internet about them. There are many fancy breeds I like. If anybody knows of some good websites that have good info on each breed and maybe some info on starting out that would be great. I do have some questions in case anybody can answer them. 

1. Must pigeons be kept outdoors or would it be possible to keep them indoors all the time if they receive vitamin supplements?

2. The houses in my neighborhood are kind of close to each other, is it still possible to build a loft in a small backyard? Any good websites on keeping pigeons in a small urban loft?

3. Are there any fancy pigeon breeders in my area? I live in Lynn, MA just north of Boston. 

4. Are there any local pigeon clubs that have shows or exhibitions where I could see many kinda of birds in person? 

Thanks a lot for any help...


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh and what about the winter? Are the birds brought in or must heat be available to them in their lofts?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

There's a few super poultry shows coming up in Mass next month, I believe, and the Sturbridge pigeon show in Dec. Bet you could get some super birds at any of these places.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

1. Must pigeons be kept outdoors or would it be possible to keep them indoors all the time if they receive vitamin supplements?

No, pigeons do not need to be kept outdoors, however most breeds do need room to fly around, and sunlight outdoors is very beneficial. A good organic (mercury free) cod liver oil will supply D3 and a few other nutrients. You can also get an avian multi-but it is best to try to get nutrition thru natural sources. Some small pigeons, like Satinette's make excellent pets. 

2. The houses in my neighborhood are kind of close to each other, is it still possible to build a loft in a small backyard? Any good websites on keeping pigeons in a small urban loft?

You can build a small loft, but you must check your city laws/ordinances first, as some cities don't allow it.

You can do a search just type in any breed you like and your search engine will pop up with all kinds of information. You will also find a lot of information in our RESOURCES section of the DAILY forum.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If your local ordinance allows for lofts but only w/so many feet of "set-back"
from dwellings that house humans, you might inquire if you could have an
aviary only if the pets were housed inside your home. You'd have to check
w/the city on this.

fp


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

*I just read all the animal ordinances for my city.*

After reading through all the animal ordinances and health department ordinances ordinances in my city, I found nothing that said anything about housing birds outside. I'm going to check the state laws and ordinances and if there are none there then I guess I can build a small loft but keep it very very clean and tidy. It did say I had to get a permit from the health department to keep pigeons, as well as guinea pigs and rabbits. It seems to me that these laws are never enforced because I work at a pet store which sells a lot of rabbits and guinea pigs and I doubt anyone has ever gone to city hall to get a permit. Regardless, I'll do everything by the book. 

http://www.ci.lynn.ma.us/Public_Documents/LynnMA_ClerkDocs/City ordinances.pdf?FCItemID=S00FBA8C6

This was the website I used, which is an official city website.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I couldn't find any state laws that said anything about a loft having to be a certain distance from human dwellings. If any resident of MA knows of such please let me know. 

I will be doing some research on the internet about pigeon breeds and will try to attend the pigeon and poultry shows in my area.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ramiro, I mentioned the law about set back from dwellings where humans
reside as we have such an ordinance here. Glad to hear that your investigation is going well and looks promising for you having pigeons.

fp


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty excited about getting some pigeons now. I am unsure if I should buy some now or wait until that big show in sturbridge, MA to see a huge assortment. Are there pigeons for sale at the sturbridge show? I would prefer to buy them from someone who breeds to enter their birds in shows, even if it's a little more expensive.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ramiro said:


> Yeah I'm pretty excited about getting some pigeons now. I am unsure if I should buy some now or wait until that big show in sturbridge, MA to see a huge assortment. Are there pigeons for sale at the sturbridge show? I would prefer to buy them from someone who breeds to enter their birds in shows, even if it's a little more expensive.


If I were you, I would first attend the show to see all the different breeds and to make some contacts with the local fanciers. You may find a breed or two at the show that you just can't live without  I don't know if you can buy at the show or not, but if not, you could certainly arrange to purchase from the fanciers after the show.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ramiro,
Yes, plenty of birds for sale at Sturbridge. I would be more than happy to help you pick out some healthy birds ( I pretty much know who is reliable and who isn't)
Daryl


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Sure, I'd love to have someone around who can tell me about the breeds and whose brain I can pick.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeons are fun..as I have learned recently. Got a pigeon, did a lot of reading, met these people, learned a lesson in a certain line of discussion *twitches*, and just threw myself into the world of the Pigeon. 

After a few weeks, I've learned something - they're just like button quail - only bigger.


----------

